
Tim Cook: Apple won’t tolerate white supremacists, conspiracy theorists - abhishekpathak
https://arstechnica.com/?p=1422495
======
pmdulaney
You Dispensational Christians -- the ones who believe in The Rapture and
Antichrist -- you're next.

